# New rides



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice color


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 12:51 PM~18777268
> *nice color
> *


x2 bomb..paints


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good bro!! where the wheels come from?!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

That is a very nice color!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice rides bro, glad to c ya posting


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Oct 10 2010, 01:50 PM~18777261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice post up that progress


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 10 2010, 07:06 PM~18779141
> *lookin good bro!! where the wheels come from?!
> *


Brought from Armando Flores about ten years ago at the So- Cal Classic. Never used them.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice! :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

really likin the color


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Oct 10 2010, 05:54 PM~18779050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Did you use nail polish?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

No, HOK Pearls.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Oct 13 2010, 07:11 AM~18798381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one, nice 66 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

My mistake, Still new at this.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Will try to post some progress pics this weekend.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Which ones?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin good bro !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

[/quote]
LOOKING BRO


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the wheels you got off mando....are they the rivi wheels matched up to some chrome sleeves?! they look good on every build you mock em on!!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes sir.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 14 2010, 02:07 PM~19065140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

>


LOOKING BRO
[/quote]
sick .... :cheesy: them wheels are bad ass too... :wow:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice rides, bro. Where in the 909 you stay?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Fontucky .


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

I returned to modeling back in the mid 90"s. I went to Pegasus one day ,saw Rick Hick's convertable 63 and his 53 "Grapes of Wrath" Chevy and that was it. While i have built almost everything, i mainly build lowriders. My level is not the quality of the people who post on this site,but hopefuly i will get good enough to show my work.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

keep posting them up man.. good stuff!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 23 2010, 12:12 AM~19140405
> *I returned to modeling back in the mid 90"s. I went to Pegasus one day ,saw Rick Hick's convertable 63 and his 53 "Grapes of Wrath" Chevy and that was it. While i have built almost everything, i mainly build lowriders. My level is not the quality of the people who post on this site,but hopefuly i will get good enough to show my work.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


RICK HICK'S :angel: WAS A COOL GUY :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Still working on these.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Oct 31 2010, 01:07 AM~18950530
> *Yes sir.
> 
> 
> ...


i love these wheels!! would you mind if i made a set for my mock ups?
dont want o be a copy cat or piss anyone off but these are sick!!!
by the way your paint jobs are badd ass.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Rides looking good brother


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 10:18 PM~19158011
> *i love these wheels!! would you mind if i made a set for my mock ups?
> dont want o be a copy cat or piss anyone off but these are sick!!!
> by the way your paint jobs are badd ass.
> *


i was gonna cast them but no one seemed interested so i traded the masters off


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 25 2010, 03:46 AM~19159454
> *i was gonna cast them but no one seemed interested so i traded the masters off
> *


nice!! i think they look bad ass...


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> i love these wheels!! would you mind if i made a set for my mock ups?
> dont want o be a copy cat or piss anyone off but these are sick!!!
> by the way your paint jobs are badd ass.
> [/qu
> ...


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 24 2010, 11:28 PM~19158563
> *Rides looking good brother
> *



Thanks Wes, hopefully i will finish something soon. Congrats on your wins.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > i love these wheels!! would you mind if i made a set for my mock ups?
> > dont want o be a copy cat or piss anyone off but these are sick!!!
> > by the way your paint jobs are badd ass.
> > [/qu
> ...


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

A oldie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 06:27 PM~19176822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cleeeeeeeeeeean !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 06:27 PM~19176822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! ARE THEM RIMS BRASS??? DID YOU MAKE THAT STEERING WHEEL??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 04:27 PM~19176822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 65 bro! are the wheels herb deeks? i just bought some spokes, but need to find the dish to use now?!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 04:45 PM~19176937
> *NICE!  ARE THEM RIMS BRASS??? DID YOU MAKE THAT STEERING WHEL??
> *



No i did not make the Steering wheel.Pegasus used to sell them.
No they are not Herb Deeks, 
Got these years ago from mondo.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

All of the chrome and gold plating i got from big kids. This model is at least 10 years old.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 10:55 PM~19178700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 08:55 PM~19178700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shiiiiiney! :biggrin: i got a few big kids kits! too bad they went under!!! heres one i had goin on with big kids goodies, but has hit a stale mate for now! :uh: 








































for a build ten years old, she ages well bro!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, I wish they were still around today as well. I have a 70 Monte kit that i have never used, never enough time to do all that i want to do.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 05:27 PM~19176822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 65


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Old quick build.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, I remember those big kids chrome & gold kits. I wish I would've stocked up, cuz they weren't more than $20 at the time. I used to have an AMT 64 chassis in gold, but never even used that bitch :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 10:20 PM~19179499
> *Thanks, I wish they were still around today as well. I have a 70 Monte kit that i have never used, never enough time to do all that i want to do.
> *


chrome or gold? wanna sell or trade for it?! and as usual.....pics....or it didnt happen! :biggrin:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 04:30 AM~19181043
> *chrome or gold? wanna sell or trade for it?! and as usual.....pics....or it didnt happen! :biggrin:
> *






















Chrome. I have always had plans for it.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

damn i would love to get my hands on one of those chrome and gold kits!!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It will be REALLY happy when you post some of those sweet rides!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 04:11 PM~19512863
> *It will be REALLY happy when you post some of those sweet rides!
> *


 I will be very soon. Trying to finish up on a mini truck. Thanks Wes.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 27 2010, 08:55 PM~19178700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 insane to he core... damm is right..


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

On Deck


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

looked better in blue why the color change?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

What change?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks better in sun light.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> What change?


those couriers?! i want one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks , I'm trying.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

.


















Two oldies.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

where you been stranger?!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

U got some really nice rides. The paint jobs are flawless homi keep up the good work!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> where you been stranger?!


Recovering from Surgery. Total knee replacement. How you doing?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

OFDatTX said:


> U got some really nice rides. The paint jobs are flawless homi keep up the good work!


Thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> Recovering from Surgery. Total knee replacement. How you doing?


not bad....been a lil dead in here since most went over to face book though! tough break on the knee brother!! i know how that goes! i had ACL surgery on my knee a few years back! anyays....you get those couriers done?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

No, Have not done anything since surgery.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> not bad....been a lil dead in here since most went over to face book though! tough break on the knee brother!! i know how that goes! i had ACL surgery on my knee a few years back! anyays....you get those couriers done?


No not yet.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quick build. Candy Burple Plat pearl mix.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Nice work man *


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *Nice work man *


Thanks.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> not bad....been a lil dead in here since most went over to face book though! tough break on the knee brother!! i know how that goes! i had ACL surgery on my knee a few years back! anyays....you get those couriers done?


 Yeah, what is the deal with Facebook? And what's wrong with here?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can see that with a heavily-flaked roof and a raspberry bottom


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


>


nice!! what did you use for sleeves for the rivi wheels?! are those 520's?!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mondos tires and sleves.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> I can see that with a heavily-flaked roof and a raspberry bottom


Yes, I see a two toned pattern in it's future.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Another 66.






































Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Progress.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pic with the silver based 66...are those detail master spokes?!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> pic with the silver based 66...are those detail master spokes?!


No, Mondo's.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> No, Mondo's.


LOL! damn!! you keep shuttin me down with my questions on wheels!! you got a stock pile of mondo goodies like jeral or what?! either way.....your room is lookin good blackbeard!!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> LOL! damn!! you keep shuttin me down with my questions on wheels!! you got a stock pile of mondo goodies like jeral or what?! either way.....your room is lookin good blackbeard!!


Na, no stock pile. I have a small amount. Would like to get a lot more.If I could ever finish half of what i start ,my room would look a lot better. Thanks


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

blackbeard1 said:


>


im loving this im working on 69 malabu too


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

MC562 said:


> im loving this im working on 69 malabu too


Thanks. Your words are really encourageing. I like all of you builds.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet!! I just used that color on a build!! Wait 'til you clear it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Sweet!! I just used that color on a build!! Wait 'til you clear it!! :thumbsup:


It's really a nice color.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Put some clear on.



























It is the same car, Different lighting.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> Put some clear on.


beautiful color!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

FrameDragger said:


> Looking good bro :thumbsup:


How did you do Yesterday?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

blackbeard1 said:


> Put some clear on.


SLICK!! NICE PAINT:yes:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Sweet!! I just used that color on a build!! Wait 'til you clear it!! :thumbsup:


Man you were so right!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> SLICK!! NICE PAINT:yes:


Thanks.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> beautiful color!:thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet! keep us posted !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> How did you do Yesterday?


Did pretty good bro, 6 awards total, 3 firsts, 2 seconds and a 3rd


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

FrameDragger said:


> Did pretty good bro, 6 awards total, 3 firsts, 2 seconds and a 3rd


Congrats.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Updates*

View attachment 370342
View attachment 370343
View attachment 404097
View attachment 404098


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup: NICE!!


Thanks.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Thanks Framedragger.*

View attachment 454579
View attachment 454580
View attachment 454581
:thumbsup:
Good Luck.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment 454623
View attachment 454622
View attachment 454621


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

blackbeard1 said:


> View attachment 454579
> View attachment 454580
> View attachment 454581
> :thumbsup:
> Good Luck.



Tight work as usual for you, homie!! Modelhaus sells the NON-SS grille & bench seat for this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lots of kool builds in here,You got great taste in cars,man.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lots of kool builds in here,You got great taste in cars,man.


Thanks , Just trying to learn.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Tight work as usual for you, homie!! Modelhaus sells the NON-SS grille & bench seat for this.


Thanks.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


>


thats hella clean bro!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's badass!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here homie


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

blackbeard1 said:


> Chrome. I have always had plans for it.


that's nice you need to finish her up.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

blackbeard1 said:


>


LUV it!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chrome and gold undercarriage on that 65 is ridiculous!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Done>*


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks again Wes for the frame.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass little truck!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats hella clean bro!!!





darkside customs said:


> That's badass!





chris_thobe said:


> :thumbsup:





pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good up in here homie


Thanks .


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> LUV it!!





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Badass little truck!


Thanks.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

CHEVYXXX said:


> that's nice you need to finish her up.


I know.






[SUB]On Deck, 51 Bel Air,65 Imp. Conv.,67 Imp.[/SUB]


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

blackbeard1 said:


> By blackballer at 2012-07-18


Nice homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

blackbeard1 said:


> By blackballer at 2012-07-18


Nice project holmes,keep it up


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> By blackballer at 2012-07-18


:wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


> By blackballer at 2012-07-18


:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

blackbeard1 said:


> By blackballer at 2012-07-18


Nice and Wet :naughty:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks,. How you doing?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> Nice and Wet :naughty:





hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup:





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow:





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice project holmes,keep it up





pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice homie!


Thanks. Finally getting back into building .


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Love that color homie! What did you use? Candy/Silver base? Looks very clean.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

wow those are some killer paint jobs keep pics coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

texasfinest said:


> Love that color homie! What did you use? Candy/Silver base? Looks very clean.


Orion Silver base,Candy Violet. Thanks.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> wow those are some killer paint jobs keep pics coming!:thumbsup:


Thanks. Really like your builds keep them coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn homie you a good painter.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sick ass rides up in here


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

dam thats wet


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

blackbeard1 said:


>


im not much for purple, but that is nice right there!! rivi wheels?!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

67 is looking sick homie


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> im not much for purple, but that is nice right there!! rivi wheels?!


LOL, Yep!:roflmao:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THATS ONE CLEAN PAINT JOB HOMIE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin clean


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome paint job!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Always Clean work up in here!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

blackbeard1 said:


>





blackbeard1 said:


>





blackbeard1 said:


>














halfasskustoms said:


> Damn homie you a good painter.



:werd::yes:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

51 rag bad as fuck but needs black top or grey , peanut butter maybe anything but white


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> looked better in blue why the color change?





blackbeard1 said:


> What change?



:roflmao::thumbsup: i was thinking the same thing :facepalm:nice builds BTW


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent work..projects lookin good!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------

